

Online Education: Supplementing Java School - JoshCole
http://blog.joshuacol.es/java-school-try-mit

======
sc68cal
it should read javaSchool.

~~~
JoshCole
At first I thought you were criticizing the syntax of Java, but I just
realized you were talking about how it is written in Joel's post. Your right
that I didn't copy his spelling. He went with JavaSchool, not Java School.
I'll edit that when I get some free time.

~~~
sc68cal
I was actually just making fun of camel case convention in Java. Your title
was fine.

I should have wrapped it all in <snark> tags. :)

